# DVC Interval International Getaway questions



## SkyBornDancer (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi all, I am playing with the Getaways that have been added to DVC membership (I own 100 disney direct and a bunch resale). I’m completely new to it and I’m wondering a few things

Do I need to attend a presentation? Why is it so inexpensive?
Are the rooms less nice locations or something... Why is it so inexpensive? 
What do people recommend to add more days? For example, I think I want to stay in the same property (Sheraton Vistana Resort Villas, Lake Buena Vista/Orlando) and room type in orlando for 10days, not just the 7 week getaway dates.
Can I book more than one getaway room and have friends stay? Do I need a guest certificate if I am there to check them in?
Thanks for helping a newbie understand what to do 

P.S. I noticed DVC members are automatically Interval Gold members for a slightly better rate too. Nice!


----------



## bnoble (Jul 25, 2022)

1: No.

2: Because (a) Orlando is lousy with timeshares and (b) the ones not named "Disney" do not suffer from the Mouse's Reality Distortion Field.

3: It's probably cheapest to book two consecutive getaways, but you can always check what the nightly rate is at the property in question. Make sure you reserve _exactly_ the same room type, and even then you might have to move.

4: Yes, Probably. Some resorts are very picky about this.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 25, 2022)

Guest certificates are free in the DVC II account, so no worry on getting a guest certificate in relation to #4.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jul 26, 2022)

SkyBornDancer said:


> Hi all, I am playing with the Getaways that have been added to DVC membership (I own 100 disney direct and a bunch resale). I’m completely new to it and I’m wondering a few things
> 
> Do I need to attend a presentation? Why is it so inexpensive?
> Are the rooms less nice locations or something... Why is it so inexpensive?
> ...



DVC is by far the most expensive timeshare to own, which is why I only have 50 points. My DVC points are mainly just to stay a saturday night during the school year (I live an hour away). As a local, I'm familiar with the prices of everywhere in Orlando and DVC is the worst value by far.  I can stay in a 2 bedroom Presidential Reserve unit at Bonnet Creek on floors 16-19 (with an Epcot fireworks view) for an average of $150 a night sun-fri. These rooms are nicer than any other 2 bedroom DVC room (except the bungalows) and cost roughly the same as a studio (when you factor in buy in costs + maintenance fees). Wyndham doesn't have buy in costs like DVC does and is just as easy to buy resale, so your costs are just your annual dues.

The Marriott Getaways deals aren't as good as owning a Marriott legacy resale week. I can take the studio portion of my lock off (with annual dues of $500) and pay a $164 exchange fee and get almost any 2 bedroom in Orlando during the summer when kids have off school ($664 per week) using Flexchange. Welcome to resale timesharing! DVC is the WORST resale value of all of the systems. I'm 100% resale and have 10 deeds.


----------



## nomoretslt (Jul 27, 2022)

SkyBornDancer said:


> Hi all, I am playing with the Getaways that have been added to DVC membership (I own 100 disney direct and a bunch resale). I’m completely new to it and I’m wondering a few things
> 
> Do I need to attend a presentation? Why is it so inexpensive?
> Are the rooms less nice locations or something... Why is it so inexpensive?
> ...


I will try to answer #2.  I did a google map search for Sheraton Vistana.  It appears to be across the road from the Marriott Village by the route 4 exit for the Disney Springs area.  The weekly rates seem very reasonable especially with the additional gold member discount.  If you leave early enough in the morning to get to a park, Apopeka Vineland Boulevard shouldn’t be too bad.  Not too sure about the rooms and property, but I haven’t read anything bad about them.  I do plan on utilizing this benefit probably before or after a DVC stay.  
The beauty part of this is it is inexpensive and you get to try out other timeshares without making the commitment of purchasing (even cheap resale....you still have maintenance fees....and sure you can rent it out, but to me I don’t need that hassle at this stage in my life).
My plan would be to park at the nearest park (which would probably be Hollywood Studios) since I have an annual pass and then take boat, bus or skyliner transportation to the park I want to visit.  Except for Animal Kingdom.  That is an easy in and out parking lot.  No thanks to parking at the Magic Kingdom parking lot....takes forever just to get to the turnstile.
I’ve been looking at the other offerings.  Some seem a little sketchy.  If I see something interesting, I’ll go to Trip Advisor to check out the reviews.  I’m making a “future travel file”.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 27, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> My plan would be to park at the nearest park (which would probably be Hollywood Studios) since I have an annual pass and then take boat, bus or skyliner transportation to the park I want to visit.


I would probably reconsider that--even to MK, it is probably easier to just drive there. In particular, I'm not sure how frequent the park-to-park buses are first thing in the morning. The exception might be if you want to enter Epcot via the International Gateway for some reason.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 27, 2022)

bnoble said:


> I would probably reconsider that--even to MK, it is probably easier to just drive there. In particular, I'm not sure how frequent the park-to-park buses are first thing in the morning. The exception might be if you want to enter Epcot via the International Gateway for some reason.


Another issue is they can shut down the Skyliner in the event of inclement weather, AKA thunderstorms. Not fun to be stuck at Epcot and need to get back to HS.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jul 27, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> I will try to answer #2.  I did a google map search for Sheraton Vistana.  It appears to be across the road from the Marriott Village by the route 4 exit for the Disney Springs area.  The weekly rates seem very reasonable especially with the additional gold member discount.  If you leave early enough in the morning to get to a park, Apopeka Vineland Boulevard shouldn’t be too bad.  Not too sure about the rooms and property, but I haven’t read anything bad about them.  I do plan on utilizing this benefit probably before or after a DVC stay.
> The beauty part of this is it is inexpensive and you get to try out other timeshares without making the commitment of purchasing (even cheap resale....you still have maintenance fees....and sure you can rent it out, but to me I don’t need that hassle at this stage in my life).
> My plan would be to park at the nearest park (which would probably be Hollywood Studios) since I have an annual pass and then take boat, bus or skyliner transportation to the park I want to visit.  Except for Animal Kingdom.  That is an easy in and out parking lot.  No thanks to parking at the Magic Kingdom parking lot....takes forever just to get to the turnstile.
> I’ve been looking at the other offerings.  Some seem a little sketchy.  If I see something interesting, I’ll go to Trip Advisor to check out the reviews.  I’m making a “future travel file”.


I always park where I'm going to end up last for park hopping (HS or MK) and start at Epcot. You can take the monerail from the TTC to Epcot or the boat from HS (it's faster than Skyliner) to Epcot. Also, Epcot is the only park with a virtual queue and therefore the only park you really need a reservation for (to ride Guardians for free). I always stay until park close. It doesn't make sense to rope drop when on site guests get access first, but you can always ride the most in demand rides for a decently short wait if you get in line right before park close. The longest I've ever waited for flight of passage was 40 minutes that way. Also, Epcot is the best park to be at during peak hours because it's usually the least crowded and the most air conditioned.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 27, 2022)

Welcome to the world of II getaways.    As you have noticed their can be GREAT deals and there are no strings attached.   Depending on resort, you may ask to attend a presentation, but a firm no thank you is all it should take.     IMO, alot of the Orlando resorts are nicer than DVC resorts.  Larger rooms, entertainment, great pools, etc.     Heck, a couple weeks ago I had the choice via II of a 2BR at SSR or OKW or a 2 BR at Marriott Grand Vista for the week leading into Xmas.    I actually took the Marriott getaway for less than $400 for the week and am very excited about it.   (I needed to be outside of the Disney bubble)


----------



## nomoretslt (Jul 27, 2022)

I stand by my opinion of not ever parking at the MK.  It is far away, then you have to walk to the TTC, go thru security, join the hordes getting on the monorail or ferry.  We don’t visit the MK unless we are staying at BLT (usually 4 times a year).  Maybe when we stay at Riviera because it is a dedicated bus.  Early opening is a plus when we stay at BLT or BWV because it’s an easy walk.
Staying off property like at the Vistana would be a more relaxed type of vacay for us.  Take our time in the parks to enjoy things other than popular rides.  
To me parking at Hollywood offers lots of opportunities aside from going to Hollywood.  You can walk to the Boardwalk and grab coffee and breakfast.  I love sitting and watching the boats come and go.  Stroll over to Epcot via the International Gateway....grab more coffee and treats in France.  Enjoy the different pavilions.  Morocco is especially beautiful.  Get on the single rider line at test track.  Take the monorail to the TTC and back again.....it is a pretty rude.  Take the skyliner from the international gateway, get off at Riviera and have lunch at their quick service or the bar.  Take the skyliner to Hollywood, visit there or go back to relax at the resort.
As for thunderstorms and the skyliner, yeah it happens.  They also make you get off the friendship boats during lightening storms.  
@mdurette that was quite a find especially for that time of year for SSR and OKW.  And a bargain for the Marriott.


----------



## Inhislove (Sep 14, 2022)

We love staying at Sheraton Vistana or Orlando Marriotts for our Disney vacations! Park to park buses don’t start running until 1pm.


----------

